# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Dino Legs wants you !

## z0rit0

Que faire lorsque l'on dispose de trois mois de break professionnel et que durant celui ci l'on part habiter dans un pays nouveau ? La plupart des gens perdraient leur temps à visiter les lieux, à rencontrer la population ou à découvrir la culture locale. D'autres plus malins en profiteraient pour faire un truc vraiment cool comme reprogrammer un jeu vidéo vieux de plus de 25 ans.

Je fais évidement partie de la deuxième catégorie.

Dino Legs est donc un remake de Dino Eggs sur Apple II par David Schroeder. Mon objectif de départ était de me faire la main avec le framework XNA sur quelques chose de relativement simple. Puis l'idée m'est venue de m'en servir de base pour un projet un peu plus conséquent. En particulier ajouter un mode multi-joueur et un puzzle game. Puis ce fut la fin du break et je me suis retrouvé avec beaucoup d'idées et très peu de temps.... Et c'est pourquoi tout coup de patte de de canard pour m'aider serait le bienvenu !

En l'état Dino Legs est jouable et ressemble fort à son illustre ancêtre. La version 1.1 est téléchargeable ici. N'hésitez donc pas à me donner votre avis. Et si certains veulent faire partie intégrante de l'aventure :
 - Pour l'instant le jeu n'a pas de son. J'aimerais intégrer ceux d'origine mais cela prend pas mal de temps de les ripper/découper à partir d'un émulateur. Quelqu'un se sent d'envie d'effectuer cette tâche ingrate ? :o)
 - J'aimerais aussi proposer le choix entre les graphismes/sons d'origine et une version plus moderne. Je n'ai pas assez de talent pour réaliser cela moi même mais serais très heureux d'inclure vos versions.
 - Enfin une fois l'éditeur de niveau disponible chaque canard pourra s'il le désire fournir sa propre création.

En cas de chef d'œuvre au fun incroyable j'envisagerai une version xbox 360. Mais comme vous risquez de vous en apercevoir la route est encore longue !


Notes : Le jeu nécessite l'installation des frameworks .Net 3.5 et XNA 3.0. Pour vérifier que tout est en ordre sur votre machine vous pouvez utiliser le script de Gulix "CheckFramework.vbs" inclus dans l'archive.


Voir la news (3 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Zepolak

Je te soutiens de tout mon coeur mais je n'ai pas le temps là, j'ai des pâtes à faire, et puis, euh... Bronzer au soleil Jouer à Half-life.




> Que faire lorsque l'on dispose de trois mois de break professionnel et que durant celui ci l'on part habiter dans un pays nouveau ?


_Déclaration devant la sauce des Joueurs Anonymes_ :

Salut, moi, c'est Zepolak et j'ai habité 1 an et demi à Chicago et je n'ai pas visité la Sears Tower. Par contre, j'ai joué des milliers d'heure et j'ai acheté mon premier jeu sur Steam, Civilization IV...

----------


## Grosnours

Dino Legs want*s* you.

Sinon initiative très intéressante, je me souviens encore de l'original avec émotion (Commodore 64). Mais pas au point de m'embarquer dans le projet malheureusement (et puis le vacances arrivent).
Mais je vais l'essayer de ce pas  :;):

----------


## Eradan

Tout dépend, si la manip du son est plus question de temps que de savoir-faire, je dois pouvoir sacrifier un peu de mon nolifisme MMO  ::):

----------


## Grosnours

Le jeu supporte mal (il plante) la mise en veille consécutive a la fermeture de l'écran de mon portable.
A part cela, que du bon et le jeu est toujours aussi balèze !

----------


## xrogaan

Donc, c'est pas compatible avec l'univers d'Unix le petit pingouin. Je prendrais donc pas.

----------


## morbak

Si tu prends que les jeux linux tu dois pas jouer souvent  :^_^:

----------


## Pix

Ça nous interesserait, moi et un ami, de nous occupper des bruitages. Mais nous aurions une question : Tu veux coller le plus possible au jeu original ? 

Car pour les bruitages, autant les recréer, surtout que c'est très facile. Et nous trouvions également que ça manquait de musique ... Alors, vu que nous faisons de la chiptune, nous aurions pu créer une ost (tout en gardant les passages musicaux de warp et de mort, remixés), et ensuite porter (remixer, plutôt) les sons et la musique pour une version ultra hd remix (comme tu en parles dans le post). 

J'ai parlé de chiptune, mais nous utilisons surtout des sons 8bit, donc ce sont des jolis blips blips de gameboy, à voir si ça colle avec ce jeu, qui était pourtant 8bit, mais qui comporte majoritairement des krouiikchhhh pourtant réservés au noise sur des consoles de cette puissance. 

Voilà voilà, n'hésite pas à m'envoyer un MP ou répondre directement sur le topic, je surveille.  ::): 

Edit : je viens de vérifier, la c64 est plus noisy, je devrais trouver des trackers adaptés.

----------


## z0rit0

Ouch la faute d'orthographe !! Je vais voir avec Half ce qu'on peut faire...

Sinon très content de voir deux propositions pour la partie son  ::): 

En fait oui j'avais dans l'idée de proposer à l'utilisateur de choisir entre les sons originaux ou retouchés. Donc les deux travaux sont possibles.

Eradan pour ripper les sons d'origine ce n'est pas compliqué mais très fastidieux. Ma technique est d'utiliser un soft tel que MP3myMP3 pour enregistrer ce qui sort d'un emulateur tel que AppleWin. Bon le truc c'est qu'après il faut tout découper avec un editeur de sons comme Audacity. Si tu es motivé j'intégrerai donc les blips blips d'origine avec grand plaisir. Mais tu es prévenu ca risque d'être un peu pénible  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon Pix je suis à fond pour ton idée de recréer et d'ajouter des musiques chiptunes ! Je pense que ca collerai completement avec l'ambiance du jeu. On peut discuter des détails par MP.

Et merci à tous pour vos avis  :;):

----------


## xrogaan

> Si tu prends que les jeux linux tu dois pas jouer souvent


Détrompe toi, il y a beaucoup de jeux porté sous linux. Et même du commercial, genre neverwinter night ...

----------


## z0rit0

Pour ce qui est de Linux c'est vrai que c'est dommage... Mais j'ai choisi XNA pour pouvoir à terme peut être le sortir comme "Indie game" sous 360.

Maintenant un portage en utilisant moonlight est sans doute possible. Je regarderais peut être ça à l'occasion. Et en attendant je compte déjà vérifier si ca tourne sous virtualbox...

----------


## xrogaan

Que du bonheur  ::): 

Tu fera des heureux parmis les pingouins. Le pire, c'est que si ton projet accroche et qu'il est libre, tu risque d'avoir plus de contribution >.>

----------


## Caca De Singe

Yop, moi ça me brancherait ptetre de participer en pixel art (selon l'investissement nécessaire (boulot + d'autres trucs à faire)), tu peux trouver quelques sprites pour javabowl que j'avais fait là ==> http://cacadesinge.deviantart.com/ar...-Bowl-92709299

----------


## Mr Ianou

Moi c'est quand je vois toutes ces réponses que je suis content de connaitre (un peu) tout ces canards.
C'est tellement beau toutes ces réactions que ca me donne envie de bosser sur Deus ex avec le moteur de Crysis pour tous vous faire plaisir.

Trêve de plaisanteries c'est du super boulot tout de même.

----------


## z0rit0

Cool !

Ce soir je posterai les sprite sheets du jeu. Ca te permettra (et aux autres aussi) d'avoir une idée du boulot !






> Yop, moi ça me brancherait ptetre de participer en pixel art (selon l'investissement nécessaire (boulot + d'autres trucs à faire)), tu peux trouver quelques sprites pour javabowl que j'avais fait là ==> http://cacadesinge.deviantart.com/ar...-Bowl-92709299

----------


## Gulix

Je checkerai ça ce soir, là avec le merveilleux proxy, ça passe pas. 




> En cas de chef d'œuvre au fun incroyable j'envisagerai une version xbox 360. Mais comme vous risquez de vous en apercevoir la route est encore longue !


Beware ! Beware ! Pour traîner pas mal du côté des forums XNA, ils accepteront pas le jeu s'il est un clone à l'identique de l'original (musique rippée, mêmes sprites, même nom). Pour pouvoir le distribuer, va falloir changer de nom, avoir des sprites persos, et une musique originale. Sauf éléments passés dans le domaine public.

Bon, faut que j'avance ma prog par contre.

----------


## z0rit0

> Beware ! Beware ! Pour traîner pas mal du côté des forums XNA, ils accepteront pas le jeu s'il est un clone à l'identique de l'original (musique rippée, mêmes sprites, même nom). Pour pouvoir le distribuer, va falloir changer de nom, avoir des sprites persos, et une musique originale. Sauf éléments passés dans le domaine public.
> 
> Bon, faut que j'avance ma prog par contre.



Oui je me suis un peu posé la question de la validation.

Bon déjà à priori c'est pas mal parti pour avoir des sons/graphismes différents. Quand au nom ben... Je l'ai changé non ? Enfin au pire je peux le changer plus  ::P: 

En fait j'aimerais plus faire une suite apportant de nouveaux élément qu'un clone. Donc j'espère que ca va passer. Et puis j'ai aussi contacté l'auteur David Schroeder qui de son côté est totalement ok.

Enfin bon d'ici là ya du boulot ! 

Bon dev à toi Gulix!! En espérant pouvoir tester bientôt une nouvelle version de Pull N' Bounce  ::):

----------


## z0rit0

Pour ceux qui veulent y jetter un oeil les feuilles de sprites du jeu sont disponible ici.

----------


## tenshu

C# .net = vomi

Bon courage tout de même, il en faut pour bosser avec les
Outils de Microsoft!

----------

